# Dinky Mike Stand



## epanzella (Feb 8, 2021)

Been threatening to make a mike stand for years. I measure a lot of bullets for my smokeless muzzle loaders and I'm always dropping them due to a messed up left hand. Finally got around to it.


----------



## Packard V8 (Feb 8, 2021)

Some's good, more's better and too much is just right.

jack vines


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 8, 2021)

Plain and simple looks good to me, are you left handed?


----------



## epanzella (Feb 8, 2021)

eugene13 said:


> Plain and simple looks good to me, are you left handed?


I'm right handed but my left index finger is missing and the next 2 only bend at the palm. I can do most anything but when handling a mike and a small item I get the dropsies. This stand is a great help.


----------



## Doug Gray (Feb 8, 2021)

I use a stand lots.. just because it's easier and gives me more accurate results. Your version looks great.


----------



## graham-xrf (Feb 9, 2021)

I think it's cute, and handy, and you should have done it a long time ago!

I confess that before I read the posting, going on just the subject title, I was thinking..
"What can he be into? Why needing a mike stand?  Some kinda machine workshop karaoke maybe"??


----------



## epanzella (Feb 9, 2021)

graham-xrf said:


> I think it's cute, and handy, and you should have done it a long time ago!
> 
> I confess that before I read the posting, going on just the subject title, I was thinking..
> "What can he be into? Why needing a mike stand?  Some kinda machine workshop karaoke maybe"??


HA! Audio mike. Took me a second to get that.


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 9, 2021)

epanzella said:


> HA! Audio mike. Took me a second to get that.


That's what I thought too.


----------

